# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  laure Dordogne

## laure24

Je suis Laure de brantome (Dordogne)
avec mon compagnon nous avons un petit chien shitzu et 6 chats. Malheureusement par chez nous pas beaucoup de vétérinaire et encore moins spécialisé et petit budget aussi. Nous avons souvent besoin de conseils pour des pathologies chroniques chez nos chats (pancréatite, stomatite, asthme). Peut etre pour notre chien aussi auquel j ai repéré une tache sombre a l oeil mais pas de rdv possible vétérinaire avant 10 jours...
Je vais faire un autre post en vous remerciant.

----------


## phacélie

Bienvenue laure,

J'ai vu le sujet que tu as ouvert pour ton chien, mais je n'ai aucune expérience de ce genre de choses qui puisse t'aider, j'espère que tu trouveras des personnes ici pour répondre à tes demande de conseils.
En souhaitant bien sûr que ce ne soit rien de grave.

----------


## laure24

merci
personne ma répondu encore je m inquiète beaucoup.

----------


## phacélie

Je comprends ça.
Peut-être rappeler le véto pour en parler ?
Le chien a l'air d'en souffrir ?

----------


## POLKA67

Laure, regarde dans la rubrique Vos animaux, chats, au cas où il y aurait des posts ouverts pour ce type de pathologies....

----------

